# More Common Tree Snake Eggs Hatching



## dottyback (Jan 26, 2011)

78 days today, 2 noses poking through.

Eggs incubated over water on shelf, temp's ranged from 24.5 celcius to 32.5 celcius.

Eggs moved onto moist spagnum moss today for hatching.


----------



## NATHAN93 (Jan 26, 2011)

niceeee


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

oh you lucky SOB


----------



## NicG (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there any cooler sight ...?!


----------



## Unsub (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey dottyback how come the incubation temps vary so much ? Am not questioning your methods, I thought a stable temp was required.


----------



## antmisk (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work you have done very well.


----------



## Deejay (Jan 26, 2011)

awsome, do tree snakes make good pets?


----------



## NicG (Jan 26, 2011)

Unsub said:


> Hey dottyback how come the incubation temps vary so much ? Am not questioning your methods, I thought a stable temp was required.



Unlike pythons, tree snakes lay their eggs and then leave them to fend for themselves - therefore a natural temperature variant must take place ...


----------



## dottyback (Jan 26, 2011)

NicG said:


> Is there any cooler sight ...?!


 
Only if one turned out to be albino! 


Unsub, I wanted to incubate them close to how they would in the wild, and on a particular shelf in my herp room seemed appropriate. I am doing the same with slatey grey eggs and the ones on the shelf look better than the ones in the incubator. As there is no maternal incubation with Australian colubrids, the eggs experience more variances with tempatures..That’s my theory anyhow..



Deejay said:


> awsome, do tree snakes make good pets?



once settled in and feeding well and not sounding bias Common Tree snakes make better pets than pythons in my opinion!

first one out this morning!


----------



## Unsub (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for that info Dottyback. That hatchie looks real nice.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats, very nice.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bloody gorgeous little things arnt they! I've got two coming this week!


----------



## NicG (Jan 30, 2011)

My turn ...


----------



## krusty (Jan 30, 2011)

thats great news,well done and hope they all start feeding nice and easy for you.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome little snakes, congrats and goodluck with the rest!!


----------



## NicG (Jan 30, 2011)

krusty said:


> thats great news,well done and hope they all start feeding nice and easy for you.


 
Thanks Krusty. The mother is the smaller of the two CTS that I got from you. You should see her now. Being the more agressive feeder, she's now significantly bigger than the other one and quite blue. Of course, given that she's got a yellow throat, she's not a 'true blue' ...


----------



## dottyback (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good Nic! Almost as good as mine!


----------



## NicG (Jan 30, 2011)

So 82 days for me. Interesting to note that temperature obviously has an effect on duration. I still had quite a (deliberature) temperature variation but I don't think that it quite reached the temperature highs.


----------



## meehan05 (Jan 30, 2011)

how do you get tree snakes feeding? feeder fish? or force fed pinkys?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am excited for you. Can you PM me your feeding process. Ben or Nic?
Thanks Jannico


----------

